# Unterschied zwischen Koppelrelais und Relais?



## Anaconda55 (26 August 2009)

Wisst ihr was der Unterschied zwischen einem Koppelrelais und einem normalen Relais ist?


----------



## leg-gmbh (26 August 2009)

hallo,

ein koppelrelais steuert einen -verbraucher- indirekt an, z. b. leistungsschuetz.
ein relais direkt.
bei einem ausgang aus einer sps, wird ein -koppelrelais- oftmals zur potentialentkopplung eingesetzt.

gruss

e.l.


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 August 2009)

Super! Dankeschön!


----------

